# What home cinema speakers?



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've just bought a Yamaha DSP-AX759SE AV Amplifier to go along side my 42" plasma and need some advice on the speakers. At the moment I've got some old crap Philips 5.1 4 Ohm thingies which just about gives some form of sound plus an old active sub woofer. They all work but are really not man enough, so given the amp spec of max 150W per channel and is capable of 7.1 what speakers would you recommend. If that is not enough information re the spec then let me know.

Price: up to about Â£800 but I'm guessing so if they are more then I don't mind.

Thanks for any help.

Graham


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I've just bought a Yamaha DSP-AX759SE AV Amplifier to go along side my 42" plasma and need some advice on the speakers. At the moment I've got some old crap Philips 5.1 4 Ohm thingies which just about gives some form of sound plus an old active sub woofer. They all work but are really not man enough, so given the amp spec of max 150W per channel and is capable of 7.1 what speakers would you recommend. If that is not enough information re the spec then let me know.
> 
> Price: up to about Â£800 but I'm guessing so if they are more then I don't mind.
> 
> ...


Kef Eggs are the one i would go for , just wish i had taken my own advice :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Beat me to it. Kef eggs every time.

If you pack carefully you can fit the whole set into the TT. I know, I bought mine and took them home in the TTR, complete with 4 floor stands.

They're aesthetically pleasing, and nice and modern looking. Cast aluminium, they wallmount well and sound excellent.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

What they said! Kef eggs all the way for that price. Once your Â£800 turns into Â£8k or even Â£80k come back and ask the same question - LOTS of options!!

PS no real need to go 7.1 unless your room layout allows perfect positioning. Another option is to have a look at (although over budget) is the M&K 'K' series. M&K IMHO make the finest Home Cinema Speakers. Very uncoloured and pure as the director intended and all that.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Graham ,,, i'm in the same sort of situation ,, some good advice here 
http://www.avforums.com/forums/index.php

Gone for a mordaunt short sub , mission centre ,,,, new surrounds soon , old jbl's are ok  ,,, kef look good


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Ahhh, brilliant response and from the people who I'd hope would give it. :wink:

Although I didn't say in the original post, these were the ones the sales guy was trying to sell me. He had a set of KEF KHT 3005's for Â£999 and said that he would do the set for Â£750 (without stands), so I think I'll go back tomorrow and do a deal - unless you know where I can get them cheaper of course :roll: :wink:

Thanks chaps.

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Ahhh, brilliant response and from the people who I'd hope would give it. :wink:
> 
> Although I didn't say in the original post, these were the ones the sales guy was trying to sell me. He had a set of KEF KHT 3005's for Â£999 and said that he would do the set for Â£750 (without stands), so I think I'll go back tomorrow and do a deal - unless you know where I can get them cheaper of course :roll: :wink:
> 
> ...


That's good then - although, in fairness, you can't be sold speakers. You can only buy them, if that makes sense. It's quite a personal purchase.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Yes, that does make sense. The thing is that he could let me hear all sorts of different speaker set-ups in the 'Sound room' but whatever I get would (I guess) sound different in my lounge so I'm going to have to go with the reputation.

On a side note the amp came with a really neat little gizzmo (tech talk - you might not understand at this higher level :roll: ) which was a microphone for setting up the speakers at installation. The amp went through a series of tests emitting different noises, pops and whistles and adjusted itself for the optimum sound of the room, probably very common but something I had never come across before.

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Yes, that does make sense. The thing is that he could let me hear all sorts of different speaker set-ups in the 'Sound room' but whatever I get would (I guess) sound different in my lounge so I'm going to have to go with the reputation.
> 
> On a side note the amp came with a really neat little gizzmo (tech talk - you might not understand at this higher level :roll: ) which was a microphone for setting up the speakers at installation. The amp went through a series of tests emitting different noises, pops and whistles and adjusted itself for the optimum sound of the room, probably very common but something I had never come across before.
> 
> Graham


I'm waiting to get a new amp - I'm buying lots of other things first though! And this is (I understand) a relatively common feature on new amps these days.

I've got the earliest Kef Eggs - the original series 1 - and I added a 6th satellite as a centre rear.

Absolutely swear by mine - I just sometimes wish I hadn't moved into a non-detatched house, cos I can't crank them up as high anymore.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Â£750 seems a good deal Graham, go for it! The 'mic' is more common these days and works well for easy set up especially for distance and finding the sweet spot in a room.

Remember to be selfish and place the mic on 'your' seat so it configures the system for your own spot.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Blokes the lot of ya.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Not sure if these are the "eggs" you're after? Â£450

http://www.salisburyhifi.co.uk/website/home.html

Dave


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Not sure if these are the "eggs" you're after? Â£450
> 
> http://www.salisburyhifi.co.uk/website/home.html
> 
> Dave


Good site ,,, found these  sorry


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I brought the Kef 3005 about two months ago, I think I paid about Â£900 for them so Â£750 seems good. They are great and have a very stylish sub.
( I think Kef have just released the next model, but I am not totally sure)

But as John C says Â£800 can easily become Â£8K

The B&W MT-30 have good write ups as well but are a little more expensive.

I also brought a yamaha amp (rx-n600d), if you have an ipod I would recommend the dock as you can control the ipod through your amp and the full ipod menu appears on the tv.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I have Canton speakers. They are a little known German company. They can be bought from a dealer on the AV forums really quite cheaply, Â£800 would get you a decent sub, a centre, two tall tower stereo speakers and a couple of compact rears.

I think they're great, and they are very popular on the AV forums, but nobody I speak to has ever heard of them.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Graham

Re your amp... not sure whether it has the same facility as my Denon, but if I add two of the speakers from the 7.1 set-up to another room and leave 5.1 in the main room, I can actually power these second two speakers using a different source via the amp at the same time as as listening to 5.1 in the main room. 

Might be an option if you just go for 5.1 Eggs for the main room


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

recently bought the kef 3005.1s and they are excellent - the sub is well worth the extra money over the next set down. the sats are stylish, well made and will blend into most rooms. they are also a good choice if you don't have a standard oblong room as i don't. my gf is still looking behind her when things happen on the dvd :lol:

if you want to spend less, then the budget choice are the q acoustics - these are a more traditional design as well...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

nutts said:


> Graham
> 
> Re your amp... not sure whether it has the same facility as my Denon, but if I add two of the speakers from the 7.1 set-up to another room and leave 5.1 in the main room, I can actually power these second two speakers using a different source via the amp at the same time as as listening to 5.1 in the main room.
> 
> Might be an option if you just go for 5.1 Eggs for the main room


Exactly what I was thinking of doing too Mark - although I must admit that I didn't realise I could do that until I started reading the instructions :roll:

I've now got my Apple wireless Airport Extreme going through the amp via my laptop so all my music on the laptop iTunes goes through completely indepenant - sounds great even with the existing crap speakers so it should sound brilliant with the Kef's.

Thanks for all your help people, much appreciated as it really helped me make a desicion.

Graham


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Not sure if these are the "eggs" you're after? Â£450
> 
> http://www.salisburyhifi.co.uk/website/home.html
> 
> Dave


There the ones i have cracking set of AV speakers. The bass from the sub is second to none, for the price.

The misses say they look like Alien spaceships :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Thanks for all your help people, much appreciated as it really helped me make a desicion.
> 
> Graham


See, you missed us, it was worth coming back!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

John C said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all your help people, much appreciated as it really helped me make a desicion.
> ...


Yeah, OK then, but there were reasons :wink:

Graham


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm using Kep Q9s and Q6s, nice looking floor standers


----------

